# Anybody have any tips for.....



## Kaiser09 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking after Kaisers poor paws in the snow and ice. I got him little booties but were no good as the traction is useless, now they were leather soled ones, I hear the rubber sole may be better. He gets cuts on his paws in the ice. May even make him a pair.


----------

